# Last Trip MPG



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

On our last trip, which was about 100 miles round trip, and was in some moderate Ozark footy-type hills, my Gator got 8.4mpg.

I had a really bad headwind on the way down.

Anyway, I heard those speak of 10mpg+.

What do you get?


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Our yukon gets about 10mpg towing. Seems to be pretty consistent.

Mike


----------



## mjs518 (Oct 24, 2004)

Our last trip of this season the Hemi got 10 mpg, no hills minimal wind, 100 miles each way. If your TV is really new the mileage will get better as the motor gets broken in(2000m),at least that's my experiance.


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

56k on the Gator. Well past broke in.

Must've been the wind and the hills. And my lead foot.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I average between 8 and 10 mpg with the Avalanche depending on wind and hills.

Tim


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I generally drive about 5-10 under posted limit on interstates and close to speed limit on other roads. Both estimates are with TOW/HAUL mode engaged, and vehicle dropped down 1 gear. (Tahoe 3rd gear, TITAN 4th gear) Keep in mind the TITAN has a 5-speed tranny.

My Tahoe got 7-10 MPG towing. (Depending on winds & terrain)

My TITAN @ 2000 miles got 8-14 MPG towing. (14 was during break-in @ 50 MPH) I haven't towed anymore, and still only have 3000 miles on the beast. Next season should be a more accurate guestimate.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I noticed a huge difference based on driving style. The 1st time out, drove on the hwy @120km/h and put in the cruise. The fuel use was 25.9 l/100km yikes









Normal driving without my TT in tow 15.1 l/100km.

Now I drive to the tach.

I keep the tach between 2000 - 2500rpm which allows for speeds of 80-110 km/h. I try and drive as smoothlys as I can and the milage is 19 - 21 l/100km based on wind and grade. This saves an Ton of $$$ when travelling









Thor


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

Thor,

Maybe if I switch to metric, the 19l/100km sure SOUNDS like better mileage.









But then I wouldn't have a 21RS. It would be a 6.408RS! And that sounds TINY!

Guess I'll stick to Imperial measures for now. I need the room in my TT.


----------



## DaveRL (Feb 26, 2004)

We generally average around 11 MPG. I try to keep it around 2000 RPM which gives me 65 mph on the level to moderate hills.


----------



## Ga Camper (Sep 16, 2004)

Recent trip to Ga. mountains we got 9 MPG. I think the hills in the mountains drove it down. Truck RPM was 22000/24000 mostly until the mountains where ther were times at 28000/29000 and three incidents on very steep upgrades that was 34000/36000. Not bad for a F150 I don't think. Drove 55 MPH on way up and 65 on way back. Things went much better at 65 MPH, much less suction from big trucks and my truck and trailer seemed to flow together much better.


----------



## jgerni (Nov 10, 2003)

I've gotten as low as 7mpg in very mountanous terrain and in a 25mph head wind on the interstate trying to maintain 65mph.. Usually we average around 10 on the flats. Our best is 11mpg


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

shake,

I have the 5.4 and 3.73. I average 7-9 MPG. Last trip to Canada I was at 7.5 MPG, towing around 60-65 MPH, 2600 RPM.

Ga Camper--- I sure hope your RPM's are a typo, WOW those are some serious revs....


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Just measured again this weekend. Normally my '00 Dodge 2500 Cummings Deisel gets right at 17 mpg. Towing the 28FRL-S 5th wheel , I get 13.1mpg. This is on moderate hills in the Texas hill country and not exceeding 60 mph.


----------



## Ga Camper (Sep 16, 2004)

Your right Hurricaneplumber, one too many 0's with each.
Sorry, supid is as supid does. shy


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

I thought that might be metric RPMs...


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Ga Camper said:


> Sorry, supid is as supid does.
> [snapback]18381[/snapback]​


That can't be true, you own a Outback, a Ford and your truck accent paint matches your camper.


----------



## Ga Camper (Sep 16, 2004)

They sure look good when you hook them together to hit the road. The blue on the trailer even matches. As a little boy growing up in LA (lower Alabama) I could have never thought I would have such wonderful toys. We are very fortunate to live in such a great country. I can't spell worth a hoot either.


----------

